# Tru Glow TFX Installation Question



## Chance (Dec 9, 2015)

I have an XDs I would like to put TFX™ Tritium/Fiber-Optic Day/Night Sights on. I have heard these are fairly difficult to install on the SA XDs pistols, and that several people have broken sights trying to install them. A couple of other people have said it take a special and expensive tool to do it correctly.

Any insights?

If it is true should I:


Have Springfield Armory do it, assuming they will?
Find a gunsmith willing to do it?
Give up the project?


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

You can check out some you tube videos if you want to try to do it yourself . It can be done without a special tool. The biggest problem is if it fits to tight tapping to hard on the sight can break or distort the new sight. I change the sights on my glocks . Its really not that difficult. I have tooling indicators to center things up but that's a bit of over kill. Mainly depends on how comfortable you are doing it. A gun smith would be cheaper than a site tool.


----------

